# انواع الطائرات التجاريه - بالصور



## حسووووووووووم (11 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم كيف الاخوان المهندسين 


انا ادرس هندسة طيران في الاردن لكن هناك مشكله اعتبرها بالنسبه لي وهي 

اني اسمع بعض المدربين هاذي طيارة كذا وهاذي كذا ولكن اريد مساعه في معرفه انواع الطائرات التجاريه واسمائها مع الصور اذا امكن ارجوكم عجلوا


hmz400*************


----------



## جاسر (12 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعتقد أنه أفضل موقع
http://www.aerospaceweb.org/aircraft/

وهذا أيضاً
http://www.thaitechnics.com/

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (12 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً لمشرفنا العزيز جاسر على سرعة الاجابة .

فجزاك الله خيراً .


----------

